# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Dlink 614+ WiFi Access Point-Broadband Router

## wiresounds

Ήρθε στα χέρια μας σήμερα το απόγευμα το *Dlink 614+ WiFi Access Point-Broadband Router*. Ευχαριστούμε Dti.  ::  

Είναι όπως είχαμε επισημάνει refurbished και έχει και από καμιά γρατσουνιά, τίποτα το σπουδαίο. Σε μέγεθος είναι όσο 2 Dlink 900+, δεν το άνοιξα αλλά μου φαίνεται άδειο. Τελικά ΕΧΕΙ και DHCP server. (γρήγορα πάνω στον ιστό).  ::  

Είμαι κομμάτια από την κούραση για να κάνω οποιαδήποτε δοκιμή τώρα το βράδυ. Ελπίζω αύριο παιδάκια, αν δε με προλάβει κάποιος άλλος, να το δοκιμάσω με 900+ σε client mode και πολύ πιθανόν και Engenius μέσα στο σπίτι. 
 ::

----------


## ioworm

::  ela pes mas pos sou fenetai giati psinomaste trela...

----------


## phronidis

Εχει dhcp server αλλά δεν μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις gateway (εκτός της wan) εκτός και άν μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί η wan port να παίζει στον router, χθές δεν μπόρεσα να δώ το 614+ μέσω της wan, μάλλον πρέπει να έχεις dhcp server στον router ή θα παίζει παράλληλα με το 900+

----------


## drf

> Εχει dhcp server αλλά δεν μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις gateway (εκτός της wan) εκτός και άν μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί η wan port να παίζει στον router, χθές δεν μπόρεσα να δώ το 614+ μέσω της wan, μάλλον πρέπει να έχεις dhcp server στον router ή θα παίζει παράλληλα με το 900+


παιδιά αυτό το πράγμα δουλεύει stand-alone ? δηλαδή χωρίς switch/hub πάνω του ;  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> παιδιά αυτό το πράγμα δουλεύει stand-alone ? δηλαδή χωρίς switch/hub πάνω του ;


Έχει επάνω του ένα 4-πορτο switch και 1 wan πόρτα. Όλες είναι 10/100.

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drf
> 
>  παιδιά αυτό το πράγμα δουλεύει stand-alone ? δηλαδή χωρίς switch/hub πάνω του ; 
> 
> 
> Έχει επάνω του ένα 4-πορτο switch και 1 wan πόρτα. Όλες είναι 10/100.


το ξέρω πώς είναι ρωτάω εάν δουλεύει ΜΟΝΟ του...

Τι γίνεται.. έχουμε βάλει ένα 614+ στο Π.Ηλια και ενώ όταν το είχαμε σπίτι και δούλευε σαν ΑΡ όταν το βάλαμε πάνω χωρίς να έχει κανένα λαν συνδεδεμένο ήταν σα να μην έκανε εκπομπή!  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> το ξέρω πώς είναι ρωτάω εάν δουλεύει ΜΟΝΟ του...
> 
> Τι γίνεται.. έχουμε βάλει ένα 614+ στο Π.Ηλια και ενώ όταν το είχαμε σπίτι και δούλευε σαν ΑΡ όταν το βάλαμε πάνω χωρίς να έχει κανένα λαν συνδεδεμένο ήταν σα να μην έκανε εκπομπή!


Κουφό! Πρέπει να το ψάξω. Το Σ/Κ θα έχω χρόνο.

----------


## mindfox

Κουφά προβλήματα είχα κι εγώ με το 614+ (έκανε ping για λίγο και μετά σταμάταγε)

Το έψαξα λιγάκι και ανακάλυψα ότι η gateway μας δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα.
Προσπαθεί να βρει DHCP Server συνέχεια με διάφορα τρελλά. Εμένα πχ έβλεπε τον DHCP Server του άλλου AP που έχω και έπερνε IP από εκεί.
Ε, περιττό να σας πω τι γινόταν, το χάος... 

Το έλυσα με τον εξής απλό τρόπο.

Στο WAN menu, επέλεξα από το Others, το PPTP και έβαλα μια άσχετη IP από το 192.168.255.xxx subnet
Το Auto-Reconnect Disable φυσικά και από το menu Tools στο Misc, βεβαιώθηκα ότι είναι Disconnect το WAN.

Αυτά τα ολίγα. Δούλεψε για μένα, ελπίζω να δουλέψει και για σας...

----------


## smarag

> Τι γίνεται.. έχουμε βάλει ένα 614+ στο Π.Ηλια και ενώ όταν το είχαμε σπίτι και δούλευε σαν ΑΡ όταν το βάλαμε πάνω χωρίς να έχει κανένα λαν συνδεδεμένο ήταν σα να μην έκανε εκπομπή!


Καπου διαβασα δεν ξερω αν ηταν το σωστο αλλα νομιζω το εγραφε ο hook οτι ανεβαζωντας το ασυρματο σε εναν ιστο εφυγε το ρευμα... Μηπως γιαυτο δεν το βλεπεις ?

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drf
> 
> Τι γίνεται.. έχουμε βάλει ένα 614+ στο Π.Ηλια και ενώ όταν το είχαμε σπίτι και δούλευε σαν ΑΡ όταν το βάλαμε πάνω χωρίς να έχει κανένα λαν συνδεδεμένο ήταν σα να μην έκανε εκπομπή! 
> 
> 
> Καπου διαβασα δεν ξερω αν ηταν το σωστο αλλα νομιζω το εγραφε ο hook οτι ανεβαζωντας το ασυρματο σε εναν ιστο εφυγε το ρευμα... Μηπως γιαυτο δεν το βλεπεις ?


όχι! ο Χρήστος έχει πάει άλλες δύο φορές να το δει και έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά! Το ρεύμα του είναι σωστά  ::

----------


## ngia

Θα άνοιγα ξεχωριστό post, αλλά αφού με ρωτάτε το κάνω εδώ για να το δείτε.

O χάρτης που φαίνεται στο πρώτο σχήμα στο desktop με την εικόνα του δικτύου, έχει φτιαχτεί με ένα προγραμματάκι, το fpinger. Φτιάχνεις ένα χάρτη του δικτύου , βάζεις background που θέλεις, και τους κόμβους που θέλεις να διαχειριστείς. Αρκεί να βάλεις το LAN σου, τους πελάτες σου, και τους ΒΒ στους οποιους συνδέσαι.
Το προγραμματάκι σου φτιάχνει μια εικόνα σε jpg ή bmp την οποία την κάνεις background στον υπολογιστή σου και ενημερώνεται αυτόματα 9πχ καθε δύο λεπτά). Μπορείς επίσης να την φορτώνεις από τον browzer και έτσι να βλέπεις remotely ή και από το internet (αν έχεις μια adsl) την κατάσταση του κόμβου σου και των γειτονικών του.
Θεωρώ ότι είναι ιδανικό εργαλείο (απλότητα - λειτουργικότητα - φιλικότητα) για να επιβλέπει κανείς τον κόμβο του (τρέχει και σε win  ::  ).

Η ιδέα είναι του bliz (αυτό το παιδί είναι αστείρευτη πηγή ιδεών)

----------


## MAuVE

> Για να στείλω ένα αρχείο 1MB, με το συγκεκριμένο καταλαμβάνω το φορεά για 1.1 sec περίπου. Ένα αντίστοιχο κακό Link με ταχύτητα 1ΜBps θα κάνει κατάληψη του φορέα για 8sec !!


Τη διαφορά στο bandwidth δεν βλέπω. 
Η μήπως τα D-Linkάκια δεν δεσμεύονται από χωρητικότητες καναλιών *

Για να μην κάνεις λογαριασμούς του τύπου :
3 το λάδι, 3 το ξύδι = 6 το λαδόξυδο

(*) Δες, Shannon 1948, Abramson 1963, Harman 1963

----------


## ngia

> Τη διαφορά στο bandwidth δεν βλέπω. 
> Η μήπως τα D-Linkάκια δεν δεσμεύονται από χωρητικότητες καναλιών *



Μα είναι το ίδιο (22MHz), εκτός αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο.
Πχ αν κάνουμε σύγκριση ανάμεσα σε ένα καλό link 1Km και σε ένα κακό 5Km, στα οποία ή ισχύς είναι η ίδια, αλλά στο ένα υπάρχει διαπερατότητα 1Mbps και στο άλλο 7-8Mbps.
Και τα δύο μολύνουν το ίδιο, αλλά επειδή το ένα απασχολείται το 1/8 του χρόνου για να περάσει την ίδια πληροφορία τελικά η μόλυνση του φάσματος είναι το 1/8 στο καλό σε σχέση με το κακό.

----------


## papashark

Ενδιαφέρουσα προσέγγιση !  :: 

Αν και σαν αντίλογο θα πω, ότι κάποια link, όσο και ταχύτητα να έχουν, πάντα γεμάτα θα είναι.....  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Μα είναι το ίδιο (22MHz), εκτός αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο.


ΔΕΝ είναι το ίδιο. Πάρε ένα spectrum analyzer και διαπίστωσέ το.

Δεν έχεις διερωτηθεί σε τι οφείλεται η διαφορετική ευαισθησία του ΙΔΙΟΥ πομποδέκτη στις διαφορετικές ταχύτητες συμβόλων ;

Το spread της διαμόρφωσης αυξάνει στις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, γιατί πρέπει να αυξηθεί η χωρητικότητα του καναλιού που είναι ευθέως ανάλογη με το bandwidth.

Η αρχή αυτή αναφέρεται και σαν Shannon's coding principle αν και μερικοί υποστηρίζουν ότι είχε διατυπωθεί από ρώσσο επιστήμονα πολύ πριν την δημοσιεύσει ο Shannon.

----------


## ngia

> Αν και σαν αντίλογο θα πω, ότι κάποια link, όσο και ταχύτητα να έχουν, πάντα γεμάτα θα είναι.....


Το αιώνιο πρόβλημα.. Οι χρήστες είναι αχόρταγοι και αν τους δώσεις BW, θα βρουν τρόπο να το ρουφήξουν πολύ σύντομα. (αυτά για όσους λένε ότι δεν χρειαζόμαστε ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες στην Ελλάδα, γιατι δεν έχουμε τι να τις κάνουμε)




> ΔΕΝ είναι το ίδιο. Πάρε ένα spectrum analyzer και διαπίστωσέ το. 
> 
> Δεν έχεις διερωτηθεί σε τι οφείλεται η διαφορετική ευαισθησία του ΙΔΙΟΥ πομποδέκτη στις διαφορετικές ταχύτητες συμβόλων ; 
> 
> Το spread της διαμόρφωσης αυξάνει στις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, γιατί πρέπει να αυξηθεί η χωρητικότητα του καναλιού που είναι ευθέως ανάλογη με το bandwidth.


Είναι το ίδιο περίπου (22MHz), έχει μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση από τα 1 στα 11Mbps. Η διαφορετική ευαισθησία οφείλεται στον πιο περίπλοκο τρόπο διαμόρφωσης που χρησιμοποιείται. Περισσότερα bits σε κάθε σύμβολο, άρα μεγαλύτερο SNR για σωστή αποδιαμόρφωση, άρα μικρότερη ευαισθησία δέκτη.
Αφού γίνει η διαμόρφωση σε ένα εύρος 2MHz πάντα, ακολουθεί το spreading δηλαδή το σκόρπισμα της ενέργειας σε έυρος 22MHz δηλαδή δεκαπλάσιο. Το σκόρπισμα αυτό δίνει στο σήμα την εξαιρετική ανοχή σε παρεμβολές, (πληρώνουμε σε φάσμα για να καιρδίσδουμε σε ποιότητα μετάδοσης. 



> Η αρχή αυτή αναφέρεται και σαν Shannon's principle αν και μερικοί υποστηρίζουν ότι είχε διατυπωθεί από ρώσσο επιστήμονα πολύ πριν την δημοσιεύσει ο Shannon.


Δεν θα μου έκανε καθόλου εντύπωση.

Μιας που μιλάμε για το Shannon, να πούμε ότι η αξιοποίηση του φάσματος που γίνεται με το 802.11b με τις διαμορφώσεις που αυτό χρησιμοποιεί είναι *αθλιότατη*. Υπάρχουν πολύ αποτελεσματικές διαμορφώσεις, σε συνδιασμό με πανίσχυρους κώδικες διόρθωσης λαθών (trellis) που φτάνουν να προσεγγίζουν το όριο αυτό κατά 1-2dB. Ο λόγος που επιλέχτηκαν οι συγκεκριμένοι τρόποι είναι λόγω απλότητας - μείωσης του κόστους. Αν τώρα σχεδιάζαμε από την αρχή την 802.11b σίγουρα θα επιλέγαμε διαφορετική υλοποίηση σε φυσικό επίπεδο, αφού πλέον είναι δυνατό να υπάρχουν πολύπλοκοι διαμορφωτές, υψηλής ποιότητας με μικρό κόστος (βλέπε την ADSL που στραγγίζει κυριολεκτικά τον δίαυλο πέρνοντας σχεδόν όλο το throughput που μπορεί αυτός να δώσει σύμφωνα με τον Shannon). 

PS
Η proprietary μετάδοση των 22Mbps με την διαμόρφωση PBCC είναι πιο αποτελεσματική αφού με υποβάθμιση του κατωφλιού μόλις κατά 1dB πετυχαίνει ρυθμό 22Mbps στο ίδιο φάσμα.

----------


## MAuVE

> (πληρώνουμε σε φάσμα για να καιρδίσδουμε σε ποιότητα μετάδοσης.


Μα παραπάνω είπες ότι :

_"Είναι το ίδιο περίπου (22MHz), έχει μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση από τα 1 στα 11Mbps."_

Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω


ΥΓ

_Η proprietary μετάδοση των 22Mbps με την διαμόρφωση PBCC είναι πιο αποτελεσματική αφού με υποβάθμιση του κατωφλιού μόλις κατά 1dB πετυχαίνει ρυθμό 22Mbps στο ίδιο φάσμα._ 

Tο καθαρό όμως throughput δεν διπλασιάζεται. Οτι πληρώνεις πέρνεις.

----------


## ngia

> ngia έγραψε: 
> (πληρώνουμε σε φάσμα για να κερδίσουμε σε ποιότητα μετάδοσης. 
> 
> Μα παραπάνω είπες ότι : 
> 
> "Είναι το ίδιο περίπου (22MHz), έχει μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση από τα 1 στα 11Mbps."


Θα μπορούσαμε να στέλνουμε 1..11 Mbps καταλαμβάνοντας στον αέρα εύρος 2MHz. Επιλέγουμε όμως να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τεχνική Spread Spectrum και να απλώσουμε αυτά τα 2MHz σε 22 (πληρώνουμε δηλαδή σε φάσμα) ώστε να έχουμε εξαιρετική ανοχή σε παρεμβολλές και (jamming)

H εκπομπή σε τεχνικές Spread Spectrum γίνεται σε δύο βήματα. Στο πρώτο διαμορφώνουμε με το ψηφιακό σήμα μας μια φέρουσα χρησιμοποιώντας κάποιο τρόπο διαμόρφωσης. Το τελικό διαμορφωμένο σήμα έχει εύρος 2MHz. εκείνο που αλλάζει είναι ο τρόπος διαμόρφωσης. Στο επόμενο στάδιο (με κάποια τεχνική DSSS ή FHSS ) κάνουμε το άπλωμα της ενέργειας σε φάσμα 22MHz.





> Η proprietary μετάδοση των 22Mbps με την διαμόρφωση PBCC είναι πιο αποτελεσματική αφού με υποβάθμιση του κατωφλιού μόλις κατά 1dB πετυχαίνει ρυθμό 22Mbps στο ίδιο φάσμα. 
> 
> Tο καθαρό όμως throughput δεν διπλασιάζεται. Οτι πληρώνεις πέρνεις


Δε διπλασιάζεται ακριβώς γιατί οι header των πλαισίων μεταδίδονται όχι με 22Mbps αλλά με 1 και 2Mbps. Το payload φεύγει με 22Mbps. 
Γιαυτό άλλοστε όταν στέλνουμε μεγάλα πακέτα βλέπουμε και αρκετά μεγαλύτερη διαφορά.

Πάντως πληρώνω 1dB παραπάνω και πέρνω throughput 7.5Mbps (ενώ πριν είχα 5 περίπου) . Δεν είναι άσχημη ανταλλαγή.

----------


## MAuVE

Το ίδιο γίνεται και στα FM

Εχεις ένα σταθμό που εκπέμπει σήμα μονοφωνικό (mono -15kHz)

Εχεις έναν άλλο από όπου πάνω από το mono βάζει πιλότο stereo και σήμα στέρεο, πάνω από αυτά RDS και πάνω από το RDS ένα private/communication channel στους 56 KHz και φτάνει αισίως τη baseband του στους 60 -70 kHz.

Ισχυρίζεσαι τώρα ότι επειδή το channel spacing στα FM είναι το ίδιο, οι δύο αυτοί σταθμοί καταλαμβάνουν το ίδιο "bandwidth".

Δυστυχώς δεν είναι έτσι. Σε ένα spectrum analyzer θα τη διαπιστώσεις τη διαφορά αμέσως.

----------


## ngia

> Ισχυρίζεσαι τώρα ότι επειδή το channel spacing στα FM είναι το ίδιο, οι δύο αυτοί σταθμοί καταλαμβάνουν το ίδιο "bandwidth".


Δεν είπα αυτό. Το φάσμα που καταλαμβάνει ένα DSSS σήμα (null to null)είναι δύο φορές το chip rate του. Επειδή στο 802.11b αυτό είναι 11Mc/s το φάσμα είναι 22MHz. Μικρή διαφοροποίηση υπάρχει από 1 σε 11Mbps λόγω της διαφορετικής διαμόρφωσης.
http://www.sss-mag.com/primer.html
http://www.ittiam.com/pages/products/wlan-bmatlab.htm
http://rfdesign.com/ar/radio_ba_physical_medium/

----------


## MAuVE

Υπάρχουν φάσματα και φάσματα

Από αυτά που είναι γραμμωτά σαν χτένα, μέχρι αυτά που είναι συνεχή σαν του θορύβου ή του φωτός. 

Οσο μεγαλύτερη η ποσότητα της πληροφορίας που μεταδίδεται, τόσο πιό πυκνό το φάσμα, τόσο πιό πολύ παρεμβάλει άλλους σταθμούς στο ίδιο κανάλι.

----------


## ngia

Η μορφή του φάσματος (στον κύριο λοβό) εξαρτάται από τον τύπο της διαμόρφωσης. Το spreading απλά θα κάνει άπλωμα αυτής της μορφής.
Στο 802.11b η μορφή του φάσματος δεν είναι και η πλέον επίπεδη (εξαιτίας της απλης διαμόρφωσης που χρησιμοποιείται) είναι όμως επαρκώς συνεχής. 
Αν έκπέμπουμε σε ένα κανάλι με ρυθμό 1Mbps ή 11Mbps εκπέμπουμε περίπου στο ίδιο εύρος συχνοτήτων με την ίδια ισχύ (άρα την ίδια φασματική πυκνότητα) άρα μολύνουμε το ίδιο (υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση αλλά όχι σημαντική) .
Να γιατί αυτοί που εκπέμπουν σε 1Mbps μολύνουν περισσότερο από αυτους που εκπέμπουν 11Mbps !!!. (μιλάνε 5 φορές περισσότερο χρόνο, με την ίδια ένταση φωνής, για να πουν το ίδιο πράγμα  :: . )
Να γιατί οι ζεύξεις πρέπει να είναι κοντινές και καλές.

----------


## MAuVE

> (άρα την ίδια φασματική πυκνότητα) άρα μολύνουμε το ίδιο


ΟΧΙ, ΟΧΙ, ΟΧΙ, 1000 φορές ΟΧΙ

Για να έχεις την ίδια φασματική πυκνότητα, πρέπει να διαθέσεις περισσότερη συνολική ισχύ, γιατί με την μεγάλη ταχύτητα μετάδοσης η ισχύς "σκορπίστηκε" περισσότερο στο φάσμα.
Γι' αυτό μειώνεται και η ευαισθησία του δέκτη.

Φτάσαμε ήδη εκεί που ξεκινήσαμε κάνοντας ένα πλήρη κύκλο.

Προτείνω, αφού δεν συμφωνούμε επί θεωρητικού επιπέδου, να σκεφτούμε πως μπορούμε να διαπιστώσουμε την ορθότητα των λεγομένων καθενός, κάνοντας ένα πείραμα. 

Προτείνω :

Βάζουμε ένα λινκ που δουλεύει ακατάπαυστα στα 2Mbps να παρεμβάλει ήπια, ας πούμε 10-20% retries @11Mbps, ένα δεύτερο.

Αυξάνουμε την ταχύτητα του πρώτου και βλέπουμε τι γίνεται στο δεύτερο.
Αν έχω καταλάβει την απόψή σου, λες ότι δεν θα παρατηρηθεί καμία συστηματική διαφορά. Σωστά ;

----------


## ngia

Να συμφωνήσουμε καταρχήν που διαφωνούμε (γιατί με τους κύκλους ζαλίστικα):

Λέω ότι το εύρος του φάσματος είναι περίπου το ίδιο (22MHz null to null)είτε έχουμε ρυθμό 1 είτε 11Mbps, είτε 22Mbps
Λες ότι όταν είναι 11Mbps το φάσμα είναι μεγαλύτερο απότι όταν είναι 1Mbps; (και πόσο; )

Λέω ότι στα 11Mbps μειώνεται η ευαισθησία γιατί άλλαζει η διαμόρφωση
Λες ότι στα 11Mbps μειώνεται η ευαισθησία γιατί γίνεται περισσότερο το εύρος (άρα περισσότερος θόρυβος) ?





> Προτείνω : 
> 
> Βάζουμε ένα λινκ που δουλεύει ακατάπαυστα στα 2Mbps να παρεμβάλει ήπια, ας πούμε 10-20% retries @11Mbps, ένα δεύτερο. 
> 
> Αυξάνουμε την ταχύτητα του πρώτου και βλέπουμε τι γίνεται στο δεύτερο. 
> Αν έχω καταλάβει την απόψή σου, λες ότι δεν θα παρατηρηθεί καμία συστηματική διαφορά. Σωστά ;


Όχι δεν θα δουλέψει σωστά γιατί από τα 2 στα 11Mbps αλλάζει λίγο η μορφή του φάσματος (γιαυτό έλεγα και περίπου ίδιο).
Δεδομένου όμως ότι η καμπύλη BER με Ε/Ν είναι πολύ απότομη, μικρές μεταβολές στην παρεμβολή θα οδηγήσουν σε μεγάλες στο BER.
Μπορούμε όμως να κάνουμε το πείραμα σε σημείο το οποίο απέχει μερικά dB από το σημείο που αρχίζουν τα λάθη. Αν όντως το φάσμα αλλάζει από 2 στα 11 (πx γίνεται δύο φορες περισσότερο) θα δούμε διαφορά.
Βρίσκω όμως δύσκολο να πραγματοποιήσουμε σωστά την μέτρηση, χρειαζόμαστε εξασθενητές, splitters, καλώδια .., αα και δύο ζευγάρια συσκευών.

Υπάρχει και ο εύκολος τρόπος με κάποιον φασματογράφο μεγάλου εύρους (δυστυχώς προς το παρόν δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε τέτοιον)

Προτείνω να ανατρέξουμε στη βιβλιογραφία πρώτα και να διαβάσουμε καλύτερα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Λέω ότι το εύρος του φάσματος είναι περίπου το ίδιο (22MHz null to null)είτε έχουμε ρυθμό 1 είτε 11Mbps, είτε 22Mbps
> Λες ότι όταν είναι 11Mbps το φάσμα είναι μεγαλύτερο απότι όταν είναι 1Mbps; (και πόσο; )
> 
> Λέω ότι στα 11Mbps μειώνεται η ευαισθησία γιατί άλλαζει η διαμόρφωση
> Λες ότι στα 11Mbps μειώνεται η ευαισθησία γιατί γίνεται περισσότερο το εύρος (άρα περισσότερος θόρυβος) ?


Λεω ότι :

1) Το φάσμα επεκτείνεται και εκτός του διαστήματος των δύο πρώτων μηδενισμών, που φαίνεται ότι εσύ θεωρείς αμεληταίο.

2) Αυτό που δείχνεις στο σχήμα είναι η περιβάλουσα. 
Το φάσμα είναι οι γραμμές συχνοτικής κατανομής της ισχύος που βρίσκονται από κάτω. 
Η σύσταση των γραμμών αυτών είναι ανεξάρτητη από την περιβάλουσα.
Αυτές και όχι η περιβάλουσα, αλλάζουν με την ταχύτητα.

3) Οσο αυξάνει η ταχύτητα, το πλήθος των συχνοτικών γραμμών αυξάνεται με αποτέλεσμα να υποβιβάζεται το εύρος της ισχύος των. 
Το άθροισμα ισχύος του συνόλου των γραμμών ισούται με την συνολική ισχύ εκπομπής.

Εποπτικό ανάλογο : Εστω ότι έχουμε στη σειρά τρεις σωρούς άμμο όπως τους άφησε το ανατρεπόμενο φορτηγό που την έφερε. 
Πέρνουμε ένα φτυάρι και γεμίζουμε τις "κοιλάδες" μεταξύ των σωρών ταπεινώνοντας (χαμηλώνοντας) τις κορυφές.
Ο συνολικός όγκος της άμμου παραμένει ο ίδιος. 
Κάποιος που θέλει να ανέβει πάνω σε ένα σωρό για να πιάσει ένα νεράτζι από την γειτονική νερατζιά δεν θα το φτάνει πλέον, ενώ πριν μπορούσε (μειώθηκε η ευαισθησία του δέκτου). 
Θα πρέπει να του φέρουμε πρόσθετη άμμο (αυξηση ισχύος εκπομπής)
Για κάποιον που θέλει να περάσει χωρίς να γεμίσει τα παπούτσια του με άμμο, η δεύτερη περίπτωση είναι χειρότερη (η παραμβολή αυξήθηκε)

Γεμίζω τις κοιλάδες = αυξάνω το spread
Spread κάνεις όταν αλείφεις το βούτυρο στη φρυγανιά καί όχι όταν την τραβάς για να μακρύνει. 

Κατά MAuVE τουλάχιστον

----------


## ngia

> 1) Το φάσμα επεκτείνεται και εκτός του διαστήματος των δύο πρώτων μηδενισμών, που φαίνεται ότι εσύ θεωρείς αμεληταίο.


Η περιβάλουσα είναι η συνάρτηση (sinc (2πf/22ΜΗz))^2 , όπου sinc x = sin x/x
O δεύτερος λοβός βρίσκεται 13dB κάτω από τον κύριο. Επιπλέον όλοι οι πομποί έχουν φίλτρα που περιορίζουν το εκπεμπόμενο φάσμα. Έτσι σε ένα ποιοτικό πομπό αυτοί οι δευτερεύοντες λοβοί είναι ακόμα μικρότεροι.
Για παράδειγμα στον πομπό του DLink ο δευτερεύον λοβός βρίσκεται *40* ολόκληρα dB κάτω από τον κύριο. Από το σχήμα φαίνεται πόσο καλά περιορίζεται η ισχύς στον κύριο λοβό. Μάλιστα έχουν επιλέξει να βάλουν το φίλτρο που θα περιορίζει το εκπεμπόμενο φάσμα σε απόσταση 10MHz (3dB) κόβωντας λίγο από το χρήσιμο φάσμα, περιορίζοντας όμως πολύ την εκπομπή πέραν του κυρίως λοβού.


Άλλο παράδειγμα είναι η τεχνική εξάπλωσης φάσματος με FHSS. αν δεις το σήμα σε επαρκώς μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα θα δεις ένα επίπεδο φάσμα. Αν αλλάξει η ταχύτητα από 1 σε 2 ή σε 3 (proprietary) αλλάζει η διαμόρφωση μόνο. Κάποιος που φωτογραφίζει το φάσμα δε θα δει διαφορά.



> 2) Αυτό που δείχνεις στο σχήμα είναι η περιβάλουσα. 
> Το φάσμα είναι οι γραμμές συχνοτικής κατανομής της ισχύος που βρίσκονται από κάτω. 
> Η σύσταση των γραμμών αυτών είναι ανεξάρτητη από την περιβάλουσα. 
> Αυτές και όχι η περιβάλουσα, αλλάζουν με την ταχύτητα. 
> 
> Οσο αυξάνει η ταχύτητα, το πλήθος των συχνοτικών γραμμών αυξάνεται με αποτέλεσμα να υποβιβάζεται το εύρος της ισχύος των. 
> Το άθροισμα ισχύος του συνόλου των γραμμών ισούται με την συνολική ισχύ εκπομπής.


Δεν υπάρχουν φασματικές γραμμές. Αν παρατηρήσουμε το φάσμα σε επαρκώς μεγάλο χρονικό παράθυρο το φάσμα είναι συνεχές και μάλιστα επαρκώς επίπεδο. Η δε ακριβής μορφή του έχει να κάνει με τον τύπο διαμόρφωσης. BPSK, QPSK, M-ray orthogonal keying modulation, PBCC.
Πχ για ρυθμό 2Mbps, το φάσμα προκύπτει από τη διαμόρφωση με QPSK μιας φέρουσας με ένα ψηφιακό σήμα ρυθμού 22Mc/s. Η μορφή του δεν είναι σαν χτένα .
Όταν αυξάνει η ταχύτητα αλλάζει η διαμόρφωση.




> γιατί με την μεγάλη ταχύτητα μετάδοσης η ισχύς "σκορπίστηκε" περισσότερο στο φάσμα


Όχι κατ' αναγκήν (αυτό ισχύει αν η διαμόρφωση είναι η ίδια)
Δες για παράδειγμα τι γίνεται στην ADSL . Έχεις 256 φέρουσες . Όταν ο διαυλος μπορεί να υποστηρίξει περίσσότερο throughput, η διαμόρφωση σε κάποιες φέρουσες αλλάζει (QAMn) έτσι ώστε στο ίδιο φάσμα να χωράει περισσότερη πληροφορία. Το εύρος του φάσματος σε κάθε φέρουσα μένει όμως το ίδιο (και είναι συνεχές) , το ίδιο και η πυκνότητα φασματική ισχύος

----------


## Acinonyx

Δείτε αυτό που τα εξηγεί όλα..




> (Supplement to ANSI/IEEE Std 802.11, 1999 Edition)
> 
> Supplement to IEEE Standard for Information technology—
> Τelecommunications and information exchange between systems—
> Local and metropolitan area networks—
> Specific requirements—
> Part 11: Wireless LAN Medium Access Control
> (MAC) and Physical Layer (PHY) specifications:
> Higher-Speed Physical Layer Extension in the
> ...


Το chiprate και το bandwidth είναι το ίδιο και για την ταχύτητα των 1Mbps και για την ταχύτητα των 11Mbps... Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να αυξηθεί το bandwidth για να αυξηθεί το throughput. Μπορεί να γίνει με διαφορετική διαμόρφωση αλλά με κόστος την ποιότητα του σήματος. Γι'αυτό και η διαφορετική ευαισθησία σε διαφορετικές ταχύτητες. Ένα απλό παράδειγμα για να γίνει κατανοητό αυτό είναι κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που είπε ο MauvE με το ραδιοόφωνο.. Όταν σχεδιάστηκαν οι έγχρωμες τηλεοράσεις έπρεπε το έγχρωμο σήμα να είναι συμβατό με τους ασπρόμαυρους δέκτες... Στο PAL η πληροφορία του chromincance περναέι στο ασπρόμαυρο τηλεοπτικό σήμα χωρίς να επηρρεάζει την λήψη σε ασπρόμαυρες τηλεοράσεις. Το εύρος του composite σήματος είναι το ίδιο όπως το ασπρόμαυρο σήμα (5MHz) αλλά έχει και την έγχρωμη αλλά και την ασπρόμαυρη πληροφορία μέσα με κόστος να χάνουμε κάποιες λεπτομέρεις της εικόνας... Για να έχουμε έγχρωμο σήμα με την ίδια ποιότητα εικόνας με το ασπρόμαυρο πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το τριπλάσιο εύρος δηλαδη 15MHz (5MHz για κάθε χρώμα). Κάτι παρόμοιο συμβαίνει και στο 802.11b... Δεν είναι τυχάιο που συνήθως βλέπουμε διαφορά ευαισθησίας απο τα 1 στα 11Mbps κατά 10db περίπου...  ::

----------


## socrates

Ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση, που όμως δεν μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω!  ::  

Περιμένω να καταλίξετε κάπου, ώστε να σας ζητήσω να μας το εξηγήσετε με απλά λόγια!  ::  

Ίσως η όλη συζήτηση πρέπει να μπει σε ξεχωριστό topic!  ::

----------


## ngia

Επανέρχομαι στο 614+

Με τη βροχή το 614+ έπαψε να εκπέμπει.
Το κατεβάσαμε λοιπόν να δούμε τι έγινε. Νερό είχε εισχωρήσει από την τρύπα που μπαίνει το καλώδιο RG58 και η οποία δεν είχε στεγανοποιηθεί.
Ta led του άναβαν κανονικά εκτός από εκείνο που δείχνει το wan activity.
Δεν υπήρχε νερό πουθενά στην πλακέτα.
Με ένα σεσουάρ το ζεστάναμε και μετά από μισό λεπτό επανήλθε. Τώρα που γράφω το έχω βάλει στο φούρνο με πατάτες, εεε σε σιγανή φωτιά ήθελα να πω.(ώστε να φύγει η υγρασία)

Μάλλον είμουνα τυχερός, αλλά την τρίτη φορά μάλλον δεν θα είμαι..

Συμπερασμα: Καλό είναι να υπάρχει απόλυτη στεγανότητα στη συσκευή σας, ώστε να μην μπει υγρασία.

PS Ναι, ναι το νερό μπήκε από αυτή τη μικρή σχισμή ανάμεσα στο RG58 και την τάπα.

----------


## ngia

Έχω την εξής απορία:

Συνδέω το 614 μέσω μιας από τις LAN θύρες που διαθέτει. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μπορώ να ορίσω στη θύρα αυτή IP διεύθυνση και μάσκα , όχι όμως και gateway. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μην μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ απομακρυσμένα, αφού αυτό δε ξέρει που να απαντήσει.

Ο τρόπος που το διαχειρίζομαι τώρα είναι να συνδεθώ σαν πελάτης πάνω του (ας είναι καλά η grid - μου δίνει κάλυψη και μέσα στο σπίτι) και να μπω από το wireless interface, το οποίο βέβαια δεν είναι πρακτικό καθόλου.

Έχετε βρει τρόπο για να λύσετε το πρόβλημα αυτό;
Είναι δυνατή η σύνδεση από την wan και αν ναι με τι ρυθμίσεις σε IP ;

PS Προτίμησα να συνδεθώ σε LAN πόρτα διότι έτσι το delay είναι το ελάχιστο δυνατό (όλες οι μεταγωγές πακέτων γίνονται με Η/W)

----------


## Acinonyx

> Συνδέω το 614 μέσω μιας από τις LAN θύρες που διαθέτει. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μπορώ να ορίσω στη θύρα αυτή IP διεύθυνση και μάσκα , όχι όμως και gateway.


Τι πατάτα είναι κι αυτή πάλι;;; Μισές δουλειές έκαναν ακόμη μιά φορά!

Btw, η φωτό στο προηγούμενο post δεν έχει ανέβει καλά και δεν φαίνεται...  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Νέο firmware 2.30 από http://www.dlink.com

4/8/2004

----------


## wiresounds

Νέο firmware 2.33 από www.dlink.com

----------


## ypolitis

Ερώτηση:

Εδώ και καιρό έχω παροπλισμένο το συγκεκριμένο router διότι είχα απενεργοποιήσει το ap και το δούλευα προσωρινά ως switch, λόγω αγοράς LinkSys.

Τώρα το έχω χάσει εντελώς, δεν το βλέπω ούτε στο 192.168.0.1, ούτε στα άλλα ip-ranges που χρησιμοποιήσαμε στο δίκτυο μας έως τώρα.

Επίσης δεν δίνει o dhcp αυτόματα ip στην ethernet και με ip scanner που το έψαξα δεν το βρήκα.

Αποφάσισα να το ανοίξω μια και το reset επίσης δεν το γυρίζει στην αρχική διεύθυνση.

Υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να κάνω hardware reset με καλώδια βραχυκυκλώνοντας ακροδέκτες ?

Υπάρχει καμία άλλη λύση ?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Alani

Θυμάται κάποιος αν υπήρχε firmware που είχε τη δυνατότητα για επιλογή κεραίας?

----------


## wiresounds

Νέο firmware 
http://www.kaibader.de/projekte/dlink/di614_fw233k2.zip

Με ρύθμιση ισχύος από 0-20db, 1-14 κανάλια, και random key generator for SSID keys from 64bit to 256bit, ASCII and HEX.

όπως το εντόπισε ο pikos εδώ
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=147862#147862

----------


## wiresounds

Πολλά παλαιότερα firmwares του 614+ βρίσκονται εδώ

ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Gateway/di614+/Firmware/

----------


## ok_computer

παντως αν δουλευει σταθερα ειναι πολυ καλη ευκαιρια γιατι το justdeals το εχει τσαμπα..

----------


## priest

Tο Rev.B2 ύστερα από λίγη ώρα με ανοικτό dc++ μπουκώνει. Επίσης κάτι παίζει με τον dns που δηλώνεις στην wan πόρτα και τον χάνει συνέχεια. Τα παπάκια σας δεν θα δουλέψουν αφού πάλι κάτι συμβαίνει κ δεν περνάει sip πακέτα (ακόμα και σε dmz)... (firmware 3.44)

----------

